# Finnish technology



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

So have a set of these landing:










Genelec 8341

Really clever 3 way active monitors, concentric tweeter and mid flanked by two bass drivers behind the waveguide. DSP onboard with active crossover to discrete amplifier stages. Managed by a software suite called GLM that can auto tune to the room.

Low end handled by a 7370










12" active subwoofer with bass management


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice gear! The only Genelec monitors I’ve heard were quite impressive and were decades ago. I can only imagine these are going to sound great.


----------

